# FAQ e Help point (Non esistono domande stupide)



## Morto che parla (25 Settembre 2012)

Per coloro che necessitano di qualche dritta, visto che due/tre utenti con un po' di esperienza ci sono, esponete pure i vostri dubbi qui e chi se la sentirà vi risponderà al più presto. Considerate che almeno per ora qui nessuno è mister Olimpia nè un endocrinologo, ergo ogni consiglio dagli "anziani" è, appunto, un consiglio.


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Va bé inauguro io questo thread 

Sono alto 1.75 circa e peso 72 kg, etto più etto meno, e vorrei perdere i kili necessari per andare sui 67/68 kg che credo sia il mio peso forma. Mi hanno consigliato 45 minuti di tapis roulant ma camminando e con pendenza+15 minuti di cyclette. L'amico che me l'ha consigliato facendo questo tipo di allenamento (gliel'ha consigliato una body builder) più l'attenzione agli alimenti (qui vi chiedo un aiuto massiccio  ) ha perso in 1 anno 13 kg.

Voi che siete più esperti siete d'accordo con questo tipo di allenamento? Porta reali benefici? E per l'alimentazione cosa consigliate? Grazie!

PS: se non rispondete in fretta vi banno tutti


----------



## BB7 (16 Ottobre 2012)

con 45 min di tappeto ogni giorno e stando attento a cosa mangi puoi tranquillamente perdere tutto il peso che vuoi in tempi non troppo lunghi... poi se fai anche qualche esercizio giusto per tenerti in forma ancora meglio. Per la dieta dai un'occhiata al angolo della palestra alla fine i consigli sono sempre quelli: no pane, no dolci/zuccheri, no grassi insomma


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Ottobre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> con 45 min di tappeto ogni giorno e stando attento a cosa mangi puoi tranquillamente perdere tutto il peso che vuoi in tempi non troppo lunghi... poi se fai anche qualche esercizio giusto per tenerti in forma ancora meglio. Per la dieta dai un'occhiata al angolo della palestra alla fine i consigli sono sempre quelli: no pane, no dolci/zuccheri, no grassi insomma



45 minuti di tappeto solo camminata in pendenza e non corsa giusto? Altri esercizi li avevo già messi in programma, ma su quelli ci vado più leggero.

Per il cibo bé, sarà una bella lotta con me stesso


----------



## BB7 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Si devi fare una camminata veloce con un pò di pendenza. Fai conto che io in 1 mese di palestra ho perso più di 3 chili e facevo solo 12 min di cyclette e 15 di tappeto, il resto esercizi con gli attrezzi... alla fine la dieta fa la differenza imho


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Ottobre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Si devi fare una camminata veloce con un pò di pendenza. Fai conto che io in 1 mese di palestra ho perso più di 3 chili e facevo solo 12 min di cyclette e 15 di tappeto, il resto esercizi con gli attrezzi... alla fine la dieta fa la differenza imho



Grazie


----------



## BB7 (7 Maggio 2014)

Raga uppo per chiedere un consiglio. Dopo aver fatto 6 mesi di palestra ed essermi fermato per altrettanto tempo adesso ho intenzioni di iscrivermi di nuovo per 3 mesi, solo che lavoro tutto il giorno e sono abbastanza stanco quindi non farò cose esagerate. Quindi volevo chiedervi quali esercizi consigliate giusto per avere un buon fisico in vista dell'estate? E sopratutto visto che stavolta ho intenzione di prendere un integratore (non riesco nell'arco della giornata ad assumere le proteine necessarie) che marca mi consigliate e/o potete scrivermi magari anche in privato dove mi conviene acquistarlo?


----------

